# Reload .dll file



## Gary300 (Jul 4, 2003)

My wife's computer at her office is showing a green screen with no desktop icons or taskbar. It says reload .dll file, But the problem is, she doesn't know what .DLL file it is. She went in to the (Temp internet files) and started deleting stuff out of there..I guess she was covering her tracks, what should she do?


Thanks guys!
Gary


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

You could try running System File Checker, it should lead you in the right direction.

SFC


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Temporary Internet files are always safe to delete. In fact, I recommend that it be done frequently. Temporary Internet Files or TIF is what I refer to as Windows Landfill. IF left alone they just continue to grow and grow and serve no purpose. In fact, they can even slow your system down. When you run an antivirus scan or a defrag, there is NO sense in having these files included.

In the last few weeks I have had several PC's that I worked on. On one I deleted 17,800+ Temporary Internet files and on another I deleted over 23,000!! In each case it gave the user back between 800meg and 1.5 gig of space and also cut down the bootup time and the time required for antivirus scans and defrag.

It should be part of your normal Windows house keeping routine. Since Windows will not clean up after itself, you have too.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

You didn't mention what version of Windows is running on the PC, but IF it's Win 98, SFC should help. SFC was not in Win 95 and it was left out or Win ME.

Being an office computer I would lean toward it running either Win NT or Win 2000. But there are still a lot of small offices running Win 98.


----------

